
Damien Katz: CouchDB switching from Erlang to Java - iamelgringo
http://damienkatz.net/2008/04/couchdb_language_change.html
======
brlewis
Best part:

 _Developers in the US who've worked on a successful Erlang project probably
number less than 10. But the number of developers who've worked on a
successful Java project are easily 100X that amount. With a much wider talent
pool to work from the quality of the contributions should increase
dramatically._

~~~
ALee
PG wrote that, "if a company chooses to write its software in a comparatively
esoteric language, they'll be able to hire better programmers, because they'll
attract only those who cared enough to learn it."

Can someone help explain this paradox? Is it just that there aren't that many
great programmers out there, so Damien was forced to java or is he just taking
the wrong route?

~~~
brlewis
Yesterday was April Fools day. There is no actual switch to Java. The humor
here is the obfuscated statement that fewer than 1000 developers in the U.S.
have been involved in a successful Java project. Damien and PG are on the same
page.

~~~
ALee
damn, caught in the back thread! Thanks (sheepishly)

------
michaelneale
Amusing but still waiting something like a 1.0 couch db release. Its a DB, not
a web server, kind of has to be uber stable.

------
Readmore
I allllmost fell for that one ;) The lego bricks line saved it for me.

------
oz
Damn! I keep getting caught...

------
anupamkapoor
af08

------
acangiano
Very amusing. :)

